# can i tone down the flow on a fluval fx5 by the shutoff valve?



## Bryanmc1988 (Apr 3, 2012)

can i tone down the flow on a fluval fx5 by the shutoff valve?



I have it hooked up to my co2 reactor and it seems to push the bubble all the way out of the reactor... So my question is would toning the flow down by closing a little bit of the shut off valve on the quick disconnect hurt the filter in any way?


----------



## Adam Maskew (Jun 28, 2010)

Restricting flow or putting back pressure on pumps reduces their life. On my canister filters That I want to reduce the flow on I join the two lines using "T"'s with a tap. Depending on how open the tap is depends on how fast it will flow to the tank.

Adam


----------



## Topekoms (Dec 19, 2013)

I wouldn't advise it as Adam said will greatly reduce the life of the pump and you have I would redo your CO2 so it isn't going thru your filter


----------



## jrill (Nov 20, 2013)

What kind of pump does the fluval have? If its magnetic drive like the ehiem then u can use the valve to limit flow. Only direct drive pumps would work harder and be effected by back preasure.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


----------



## jrman83 (Nov 22, 2010)

^+1


----------



## Bryanmc1988 (Apr 3, 2012)

I think it magnetic cause the impeller is part metal in a way in another word like a magnet so I assume its magnetic driven? Do does this mean it's ok to back up a little pressure? It's a fluval fx5 canister filter





New Update I was doing a little search and I found out that the quick disconnect on the fluval fx5 is called a "AquaStop valve" and I pulled up a manual for the fluval fx5 and looked into the AquaStop valve section to see what I could find and it stats that the lever can be used to stop water flow for maintenance of lower the water flow with no harm done to the filter or motor. In another word yes u can use the lever to lower the flow and it won't harm the motor... Just thought I put it out there in case some one else was looking for this same answer


----------

